# Beer problem, is there sulpher?



## shellbellc

A friend of mine just found out that she is allergic to sulpher after she broke out in hives after taking medication with sulpher in it.  SHe cleared up, bet then went out on Friday night and drank beer and then on Saturday started breaking out again.  She didn't go out again for a week, went out again on a Friday night (after clearing up) and drank beer.  Same thing she said that on Saturday she broke out again, so she thinks she is allergic to beer.  Then someone told her today that there is sulpher in beer.  
I looked it up and saw something like sulpher iodine that comes from old beer or a yeast issue.   Can any of you master brewers out there provide any deeper insight??


----------



## dysartsmoker

That SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## packplantpath

Yes, there is sulfur in beer, though  not much.  It's what reacts with light to make it get skunky.  My best guess, if beer never caused her problems before, is that there is enough already in her system that the minor addition is causing the outbreak.  Give it a week or so and try again.


----------



## mulepackin

I'm curious if her allergy is truly to sulfur, or if it is to sulfa containing antibiotics (sulfamethoxazole antibiotics such as Bactrim or Septra, frequently used for the treatment of urinary tract infections). I've always understood that sulfur, sulfites and sulfates are not related to the sulfonamide antibiotics, and not likely to cause reactions in persons with sulfa allergies. People can certainly be allergic to the sulfur containing compounds and possibly to both.


----------



## pineywoods

I'm allergic to sulfa and sulfur and I haven't had any problem drinking beer it may be that her levels were still high and that just put her over the edge again.
Mulepackin for me its not just medicine its any sulfa or sulfur once got very sick from sulfur in water at a house we rented in between moves. Severe headaches skin got to where you could run a finger down my back or anyplace else and 20 minutes later it was like a welt. They sent me to alot of Doctors and finally one of them took the time to research it and found out if traced back far enough sulfur contains sulfa which was all I knew I was allergic to at the time and most Doctors said they weren't the same.


----------



## lc in va

lining with out beer would be like living with out smoked food and that would just suck.


----------



## duck killer 1

that has got to be one of my all time favorite cartoons! (your profile pic)


----------



## rivet

Wow. 

The amount of collective knowledge we have here at the SMF always impresses me. No matter what the subject, folks here have info and experience. What a great place. 

Thanks for sharing what you know, people. 

Too bad about the beer thing, beer is liquid bread.


----------



## cruizer

God be with her. Beer is the nectar of the gods. Unbelievable the wealth knowledge here. Our prayers are with her.


----------



## meat hunter

I have been a homebrewer for many years and this is a first for me. Yes, there is a bit of sulfer in beer but the amount is so minute, I can not see how it in itself was a contributing factor. I would say more than likely it was a combination of something, perhaps medications? I know that when one takes anti-biotics, say penicilian, alcohol can have the same effect as "antabuse", the same medication given to alcoholics to treat alcoholism. I have never heard of anyone becoming ill due to the sulfer, but I have heard and know one person who is allergic to the hops in beer. It is more common than one would think. A substitute for hops in the beer making process for those allergic to it is beer made from steeped spruce needles, which is how many beers were made by the colonial settlers.

As far as getting a reaction due to "skunky" beer, look for beers that are prefereably in brown bottles or green bottles. Clear bottles let the most light thru, fluorescent light to me more precise. 


Whew, just writing this is making me thristy. I think I will have a cold one
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## richtee

Hops are a very "common" problem as far as allergies. The usual manifestation is not so severe as that, but generally just "stuffiness" of the nasal passages and perhaps stomach upset. But of course, there are folks with hyper-sensitivities.


----------



## daddycookin

not to mention some beers from england have nearly 5x the sulfur than there american counterparts (harp,bass,and some others)


----------

